# Safe essential oils?



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

I am having a hard time finding a list online of essential oils that are safe to use around rabbits. I am just trying to come up with something I can add to the vinegar/water mixture that I use for cleaning. Up in the house I use tea tree oil and sometimes orange, eucalyptus and lavender as well. I am very careful about using an E.O.s around animals if I don't know they're safe, so not sure what I can add to the rabbitry cleaning solution...

Anyone know of a resource somewhere online?


----------



## ameliejo (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm curious as to why you think EOs aren't safe for animals?


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

Some essential oils aren't safe for certain animals...


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think essential oils aren't safe for animals, but I know that certain oils are not safe for specific animals. Cats for example, can't process and detox the same way that other animals can. So even an oil that is pretty safe for MANY uses , like tea tree, can be harmful to cats. And I've read that any "phenols" should be used directly around cats.

I have am just looking for some resources that tell me if rabbits in particular have sensitivities to certain oils.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you wanting to put the oils in the solution you spray ON the rabbits or somehow get it on their fur?

If you are just adding it to your cleaner, like to wash their cage out or their IDK what.

How would you be using the oil that the rabbit might ingest very much of it? 
I guess that is my question.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

I use a vinegar solution to clean the cages, water bottles, trays, feeders, etc. I doubt there would be very much ingested, if at all. But they would definitely be breathing it since it's under and around them. I just want to add some good smelling oils that also help to keep it clean


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Barbi Browns Bunnies website sells an iodine based cleaner to replace Vanodine disinfectant. I know thats not an essential oil but I think its very safe around rabbits and is a great disinfectant.


----------



## tacross (Jan 25, 2014)

GreenMomma, I own the Animal Desk Reference: Essential Oils for Animals. There's a section in the book devoted to Rabbits. They are many essential oils that are safe for use around rabbits, topically on rabbits, and orally in the water. Did you have any particular oils you are curious about? It would take me quite a long time to type out all of the oils that are deemed safe and veterinary recommended. 

Also, I have to say that the only oils the book recommends are therapeutic grade essential oils such as Young Living essential oils. I wouldn't use any other grade of oil topically or orally on any animal.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

tacross- I was really thinking of orange, tea tree and eucalyptus. I have others, but those are the ones I mix for the cleaning solution in my house, so I'd love to put a few drops in the spray bottle for the barn as well.

Right now I'm packing a jar with orange peels and pouring the vinegar on top of that. Sealing it up and leaving it in a window until I need to refill my cleaning bottle. It smells great at first, but is missing that medicinal smell that I love when I'm cleaning, lol. And the tea tree and eucalyptus are just so good at disinfecting...

If you have a chance to look that up for me, that would be AWESOME! Thanks so much. And I'll look for that book at the library next time I go into town.


----------



## tacross (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok, GreenMomma, here is what is in the book:

*Orange:* 
it is photosensitizing which means that it should not be applied to skin that will be exposed to UV light within 24hrs. 

add to drinking water (1 drop/L) to boost immune system especially during breeding/delivery/lactation. 

*Eucalyptus:* 
it is not mentioned in the Rabbit section of the book. The author cautions several times throughout the section against using EOs with antibiotic properties with rabbits since they are hindgut fermenters. 

Since eucalyptus oils all possess strong anti-biotic properties I would use caution against using this oil in places where it can be ingested. Most applications of these oils call for its addition to "petting" and water based diffusion. Eucalyptus is not mentioned in the Rabbit specific section at all.

*Melaleuca arternifolia:*
it's mentioned in the treatment of Pasteurellosis. It doesn't specify exactly what method should be used, but I would imagine that water diffusion would be fine. 

Both Melaleuca and Eucalyptus EOs have strong anti-biotic properties. I recommend being very careful to prevent ingestion of these oils by rabbits as their gut flora could easily be killed by these EOs. 

Also, the book probably isn't in the library, but it would be really cool if it is! If you go to www.oilyvet.com, you should see links to the book. It's written by Dr. Melissa Shelton. I have used EOs to cure many ailments in my animals (dogs, parrot, rabbits). I use Young Living's Purification oil in the care of my rabbits. 

Hope this helps.

Tiffanie


----------

